#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [遊戲] ~獸人格鬥~

## 霸龍

大家安阿~~
想問一下此版有人在玩獸人格鬥這款遊戲的嗎^^?
我想找人陪我挑一下XDDDDDD

----------


## Wolfy

我愛玩~
可是我很肉腳^^"
不要欺負我啦><
我連地鼠的地下發動的超必殺都閃不過.

----------


## 食老TPOA

獸格大好啊ㄧˇㄧ＋
可是小生奇弱無比〒▽〒......
不過你想電也行(疑？XD)

----------


## 翼緋麟

來一個殺一個.....

就這樣~

----------


## ocarina2112

> 來一個殺一個.....
> 
> 就這樣~


你的樓上的樓上的樓上的那隻住三重...

你們很近啊..可以殺過去一▽一"a

----------


## 霸龍

> 大家安阿~~
> 想問一下此版有人在玩獸人格鬥這款遊戲的嗎^^?
> 我想找人陪我挑一下XDDDDDD


忘了說^^"
~我住桃園~

----------


## ocarina2112

> 作者: 笨龍
> 
> 大家安阿~~
> 想問一下此版有人在玩獸人格鬥這款遊戲的嗎^^?
> 我想找人陪我挑一下XDDDDDD
> 
> 
> 忘了說^^"
> ~我住桃園~


(噗啊啊..我記錯了啊..XP")

----------


## 提斯蘿蘭特

格鬥類遊戲我只會東方萃夢想..和mbr(不常玩)...
如果是跟我拼動作系列遊戲我很在行..

----------


## 食老TPOA

> (噗啊啊..我記錯了啊..XP")


三重......是人家的說ㄧ▽ㄧ"

----------


## Fenrir

獸格阿...
(鬥魂強烈燃燒..(←歡樂灌水文?))

阿 庫羅羅 上次說好要去挑的結果一直挪不出時間~= =
還有去年欠你欠到現在的養樂多還有芒果冰 哪天找時間一次了斷吧

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

沒玩過...
好想玩>///<
(獸王記也想試試XD)

----------


## 翼緋麟

> 你的樓上的樓上的樓上的那隻住三重... 
> 
> 你們很近啊..可以殺過去一▽一"a



不過....說是這樣說...那種有主機而且沒事天天玩的我就吃不掉了~

除非對手陷入我的*故事*之中.....

畢竟沒主機可練~很難到達神乎其技的境界

不過沒主機的人中我應該算強的了(那種跟人借很久的不算喔~ )

----------


## 霸龍

各位獸大都住哪阿@@?
如果要找我玩的話~
只要是台北~中壢中間的地方我都能去XD
如果沒主機我可以供應主機XDD

----------


## ocarina2112

> 獸格阿...
> (鬥魂強烈燃燒..(←歡樂灌水文?))
> 
> 阿 庫羅羅 上次說好要去挑的結果一直挪不出時間~= =
> 還有去年欠你欠到現在的養樂多還有芒果冰 哪天找時間一次了斷吧


(燃(萌)えろ~獸格XP)

雖然吃的來者不拒季節不拒

不過冰還是要在夏天吃才夠爽夠好吃X3

----------


## ocarina2112

> 各位獸大都住哪阿@@?
> 如果要找我玩的話~
> 只要是台北~中壢中間的地方我都能去XD
> 如果沒主機我可以供應主機XDD


供應主機啊...

我沒有耶...

供應個一台過來吧..大感謝X3"

----------


## C牛

> 作者: 笨龍
> 
> 各位獸大都住哪阿@@?
> 如果要找我玩的話~
> 只要是台北~中壢中間的地方我都能去XD
> 如果沒主機我可以供應主機XDD
> 
> 
> 供應主機啊...
> ...


台中的話主機片子都有
不過是EX的@@

----------


## Fenrir

> 作者: 笨龍
> 
> 各位獸大都住哪阿@@?
> 如果要找我玩的話~
> 只要是台北~中壢中間的地方我都能去XD
> 如果沒主機我可以供應主機XDD
> 
> 
> 供應主機啊...
> ...


我這裡頂多供應獸4.記憶卡.電源.冰箱.垃圾桶.瓶裝幕斯.罐裝瓦斯...(踹)
主機請自備(完全沒說到重點)

----------


## 快樂狼人

唉><我只精通射擊的玩家.競技類的玩過cs.s[次世代]cs1.6
其餘射擊遊戲都玩><決勝時刻.DOOM3.殺手xiii.次客任務3:契約.英雄本色2
....說不完啦><只可惜沒有獸人的射擊遊戲= =

----------


## ocarina2112

> 我這裡頂多供應獸4.記憶卡.電源.冰箱.垃圾桶.瓶裝幕斯.罐裝瓦斯...(踹)
> 主機請自備(完全沒說到重點)


不錯了啦...

ps被收去玩的現在，我只能供應"2P"...一▽一

比起1P...有2P好歹可以對打這樣一▽一"a
(好鹹濕的感覺...XP)

----------


## Fenrir

> 作者: Fenrir
> 
> 我這裡頂多供應獸4.記憶卡.電源.冰箱.垃圾桶.瓶裝幕斯.罐裝瓦斯...(踹)
> 主機請自備(完全沒說到重點)
> 
> 
> 不錯了啦...
> 
> ps被收去玩的現在，我只能供應"2P"...一▽一
> ...


你也知道鹹濕阿一▽一
我還以為你腦袋理裝的除了養樂多跟一堆吃的就沒什麼了
不好意思 不好意思XD"

----------


## ocarina2112

> 你也知道鹹濕阿一▽一
> 我還以為你腦袋理裝的除了養樂多跟一堆吃的就沒什麼了
> 不好意思 不好意思XD"



當然怎麼可能不會不知道咧~~

鹽巴+水=鹹濕...

這是某位大濕兄這麼說的..XD

除了養樂多跟食物還有你少了一樣很重要的東西!!

就是

ACG= =+

如果說養樂多跟食物是物質上的...
那麼ACG是精神上的一▽一

人生第一大目標就是吃

人生第二大目標就是玩XD


歐不歐虧一▽一?


===========================================
PART2...

我跟你說哦....
你提醒了我一件很重大的事情!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

就是...

我特地冰在同學家的養樂多本來想說可以一邊看電視一邊喝冰冰的養樂多...


過期了啦...>"<

回家之前冰的...我都忘了有這回事了orz
可是剛剛看了這文章想起來了
只是問同學的結果...已經丟掉了很久....orz~

----------


## Fenrir

> ===========================================
> PART2...
> 
> 我跟你說哦....
> 你提醒了我一件很重大的事情!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 就是...
> 
> 我特地冰在同學家的養樂多本來想說可以一邊看電視一邊喝冰冰的養樂多...
> ...


前一陣子的時候普渡買了一排布丁
跟著藏食品一起塞到冷凍箱了
後來發現布丁的時候..已經回天乏術了..我怎麼叫他都沒反應..
布丁變得又冷又僵硬..布丁再也不會回來了..!!!
(謎:獸格跟布丁還有養樂多有啥關係?)

----------


## 翼緋麟

> 鹽巴+水=鹹濕... 
> 
> 這是某位大濕兄這麼說的..XD


..............

----------


## 霸龍

ㄜ..........偏離了主題XD
說真的都沒人要嗎@@
好可惜阿..............XDDD

----------


## ocarina2112

> 前一陣子的時候普渡買了一排布丁
> 跟著藏食品一起塞到冷凍箱了
> 後來發現布丁的時候..已經回天乏術了..我怎麼叫他都沒反應..
> 布丁變得又冷又僵硬..布丁再也不會回來了..!!!
> (謎:獸格跟布丁還有養樂多有啥關係?)


冷凍布丁還是可以吃啊...只是味道差了點，真的一▽一"a(吃過)

獸格跟食物和飲料的關係就有如電腦跟滑鼠的關係啊...@@
肚子餓了的話要怎麼戰鬥咧..><





> 鹽巴+水=鹹濕... 
> 
> 這是某位大濕兄這麼說的..XD
> 			
> 		
> 
> ..............


你看那邊~~
你看到那邊那個坐在公園的椅子上註著枴杖剛上完廁所洗完手又年過八十的歐吉桑了沒有?
就是他>Q<





> ㄜ..........偏離了主題XD
> 說真的都沒人要嗎@@
> 好可惜阿..............XDDD


(主機的話...我要>Q<)

雖然不是很強可是還是想玩，畢竟對戰型的還是要有2p...不然跟電腦玩會膩的說..@@

只是真的....離這有點小遠...orz~

----------


## 翼緋麟

> ㄜ..........偏離了主題XD 
> 說真的都沒人要嗎@@ 
> 好可惜阿..............XDDD


為了玩個電動而跨縣市  實在是有點.....

你還是問問看台北的吧....

----------


## ocarina2112

> ㄜ..........偏離了主題XD 
> 說真的都沒人要嗎@@ 
> 好可惜阿..............XDDD
> 			
> 		
> 
> 為了玩個電動而跨縣市  實在是有點.....
> 
> 你還是問問看台北的吧....


我也是這樣覺得~@@
換算的話..我可以買大概...50瓶上下的養樂多!!
用代幣來算的話...可以去迪諾換到約2000枚左右的代幣..一▽一"a

嗯..找附近縣市的比較近也比較方便這樣~@@


(現在是..廣告插花時間..XD    花田少年史只今重播中...十一點半開播~X3)

----------


## 霸龍

> ㄜ..........偏離了主題XD 
> 說真的都沒人要嗎@@ 
> 好可惜阿..............XDDD
> 			
> 		
> 
> 為了玩個電動而跨縣市  實在是有點.....
> 
> 你還是問問看台北的吧....



跨縣市也還好吧@@
~我以經習慣了~

----------


## ocarina2112

> 作者: 翼緋麟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ㄜ..........偏離了主題XD 
> 說真的都沒人要嗎@@ 
> ...


噗Σ°ω°

那來吧~
這邊人在台南市~
歡迎你來~XD

----------


## Kofu

> 作者: 笨龍
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  作者: 翼緋麟
> 
> ...


跨~~跨國怎麼樣?XDDDDD
我這邊也歡迎你來說!

----------


## 霸龍

獸人格鬥遊戲網聚
日期:10/22
地點:竹南-世代電玩小舖 (大營路124號)
時間:1:00開始
人數:保守估9~10
種類:3代.EX.4代 
有興趣的就留個言吧~@~@~

----------


## 凯伊 凯斯特

玩過3和EX.不過打的不好......比較善用的是XION.....酷啊.

----------


## 布雷克

我只會玩4......我喜歡獅兄到爆啦....不過最喜歡用烏鴉了...牠的風格壞壞的...

不過沒ps2...So很久沒碰了....很懷念呢....

----------


## 霸龍

1/21號是巴哈的9週年站慶
申請一個獸人版專屬的攤位
       (這是獸人格鬥)
  (其實..我也是獸迷>///<)
想舉行約戰或者是更進一步舉行比賽
我希望各位獸人格鬥迷們
能夠不吝嗇的分給我一點動力
留下你們寶貴的意見與想法
讓我作為參考

時間:２００６年１月２１日(星期六) ０９:００－１８:００ 

地點：台灣大學綜合體育館一樓 (免費入場) 

　　　台北市羅斯福路四段1號，辛亥路、新生南路交會口

(轉巴哈獸格哈啦版主的文章XD)
(~有小修過文章~)

----------


## werewollf

我玩過獸化格鬥，不知道是不是樓主說的呢？

----------


## Fenrir

請使用帖子簡體轉繁體功能
(先前的已經幫你修改了)

看不懂?下圖紅框的地方

----------


## 霸龍

比賽活動說明:

有意願參賽的版友(至少10位以上)
請在到場時抽籤決定自己的號碼

舉行比賽的時間預計為下午1點
有意參加的版友請別錯過囉^^

【初賽規則】

每人擁有3次的對戰機會 
對手將以抽籤亂數決定 
若抽到戰過的對手 依然照常對戰
初賽結束後挑選出戰績最好的6位玩家
進入決賽

【決賽規則】

依然採取抽籤的方式決定對手
每人僅限1次機會
最後的勝利者即為冠軍

比賽的遊戲為二選一
由當天到場的版友來共同決定

三代比賽規則:

採用3回合制、時間無限、攻擊力1
禁止使用隱藏角色URANUS(奇美拉)

EX比賽規則:

同樣採3回合制、時間無限、攻擊力1
禁止使用隱藏角色URANUS(奇美拉)
超獸化次數限定只能使用2次 
牆壁耐久值調為大值

----------


## 霸龍

對了~~~~
聽我朋友(主辦人)說贏的有獎品喔^^
但是我不知道是啥XD

----------


## 霸龍

現在改成只要有到就有送飲料一瓶~
但是.....好像只有4張椅子的樣子=..=

----------


## 霸龍

不知道還有多少人再玩獸格  :Sad:  
我來po個招式好了(~-_-)~ 
(其實是不想讓好遊戲沉淪下去XD")
狼:
BPPB > 236P > 1P2P >236P > 236B
BPKK > 236P > 214K
獸化:
236P+K > (伏)KK > 6K > 66K > P > 236P > 236B
236P+K > P > (跳) > PKB > 236K > 8P > P > 236P > 236K > 2P >8K(取消236K用) > 236P >236236B


數字: 4=←.1=↙.2=↓.3=↘.6=→
英文: P=□=手.K=X=腳.B=○=獸化or獸化攻擊.G=三角形=摔.R1=重防.R1+↓↓=蹲下

----------


## 萊姆罐頭

> (主機的話...我要>Q<)
> 
> 雖然不是很強可是還是想玩，畢竟對戰型的還是要有2p...不然跟電腦玩會膩的說..@@
> 
> 只是真的....離這有點小遠...orz~



有電腦版的???  :Question:  要到哪抓???
我只看過別人玩而已(好想玩~)

昨天看同學玩看到獅人用咬的好血腥喔(把人咬住再轉好幾圈+壓倒到地上再咬)

----------


## 霸龍

> 有電腦版的???  要到哪抓???
> 我只看過別人玩而已(好想玩~)
> 
> 昨天看同學玩看到獅人用咬的好血腥喔(把人咬住再轉好幾圈+壓倒到地上再咬)



只需要模擬器就獸格遊戲光碟就OK了
只是電腦不能太差要不然會LAG到爆.........

----------

